# OB visits for medicaid patients



## Jamiemrph485 (Feb 15, 2016)

what do you bill for a OB visit for a patient with no complications. do you use the ACOG prenatal flowsheet? Currently we bill a 99213 but I am questioning the MDM if the patient is having no complications?


----------



## Kholloway (Feb 16, 2016)

We do not bill OV unless it is outside of maternity related issues. For general OB checks we bill "H1000 - Prenatal care, at-risk assessment"

Hope that helps


----------



## Jamiemrph485 (Feb 17, 2016)

Kentucky medicaid requires us to bill the prenatal visits individually, so we have to use the 99212, 99213 or 99214.


----------



## adixon11 (Apr 22, 2016)

*Arkansas*

In Arkansas we bill Medicaid globally as long as they've had 2 month date span and 7 visits


----------



## Annmarie4412 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Vermont*

In Vermont, we use a placeholder for all OB visits and bundle it, unless the global is broken, then we bill per number of prenatal visits.


----------



## kwilliams0507 (May 9, 2016)

In Tennessee the first office visit to confirm pregnancy is an E/M visit.  The next appointment to begin the flow sheet is 0501F then each visit after that until delivery, if it is related to pregnancy follow up of 0502F.

Krystal Ybarra, CPC-A


----------

